# Favorite Symphonies before 1773?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are some of your favorite Symphonies before 1773?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I'd say, any of the Haydn "Sturm und Drang" symphonies from the 1760's, sometimes I think I prefer those over his later, more classical and emotionally restrained works.
44, 45 and 49 come to mind as excellent examples.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Haydn's Symphony No. 43 "Mercury" in Eb major (1770-71). It is very refreshing.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

J. Haydn 6-8, 21, 26, 31, 39, 41-52, 58, 59, 64, 65 some might be from 1773, the exact dates are not always known.

The 6 string symphonies by CPE Bach (Wq 182 "Hamburg symphonies", there are another 4 with winds that were composed later) are apparently from 1773 and very interesting. There is also an earlier e minor symphony but overall his earlier ("Berlin") symphonies are not as good as the 10 later ones.


----------



## NicoleEB (9 mo ago)

I think there's tons of wonderful Haydn as others have said that fits the bill. Personally, I actually enjoy the symphonies of Johann Stamitz. They're not grand massive works or anything, but I enjoy the themes oftentimes and they are very bite sized, so that they don't outstay any lack of profundity. For example, his Opus number 3 set ^^


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

Frederick the Great, King in Prussia: Symphony No. 3 in D major: 




There are some good symphonies in minor, especially G minor:

Johann Adolph Hasse: Symphony Op.5 No.6 in G minor: 




Georg Christoph Wagenseil: Symphony in G minor WV 418: 




Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 39 in G minor: 




Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 45 "Farewell" in F sharp minor: 




Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 49 "La Passione" in F minor: 




Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 59 "Fire" in A Major:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Also the first movement in almost all of Mozart’s early Symphonies.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> I'd say, any of the Haydn "Sturm und Drang" symphonies from the 1760's


You might also want to look at:


hammeredklavier said:


> Franz Ignaz Beck (1734 - 1809) - Symphony in G minor op.3 no.3 (Callen 15, *published in 1762*)
> 1. Allegro con spirito 00:00 ~ 05:07
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*symphony No.4 in B flat* (a clear model for Mozart's K.183 in elements such as sudden mood shifts watch?v=w-t1JKs_L3U&t=10m17s
watch?v=2hBAZKFf8Rk&t=10m47s
and use of dissonant harmony. The entire symphony in 3 movements is nice to listen to.)





(you can hear glimpses of Mozart's Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen and K.449 concerto (iii) in this, btw)
*symphony No.17 in E* (the "emotional weight" of the work is placed less on the 2nd, slow movement, and more on the other movements; watch?v=VZ5zp_bH0QE&t=13m9s)





*symphony No.16 in A*
(reminiscent of Mozart divertimentos such as K.251, in parts. Noteworthy harmonies in the slow movement; reminiscent of Mozart K.203 watch?v=RX-i8mW5Z20&t=9m46s)

watch?v=oVfF_W3KIZ4
*symphony No.8 in D*
(set in 4 movements taken from serenade MH 68, written around the same year, cir. 1764)

watch?v=VTOEkdiozoY
*symphony No.12 in G*
(parts of this work were recycled as orchestral numbers for a singspiel composed in the same year, 1768, Die Hochzeit auf der Alm)

watch?v=nNEmvc9xMt0
*symphony No.5 in A*
(the slow movement is reminiscent of Mozart K.338/ii)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

symphony No.18 in F / iv




symphony No.21 in A / ii




symphony No.15 in G / ii


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> I prefer those over his later, more classical and emotionally restrained works.


I don't really find his sturm-und-drang symphonies to be less "classical and emotionally restrained", btw. Compare these excerpts from the 60th, 85th and the 44th, 45th;
symphony No. 45 "Farewell"
symphony No. 60 "Il Distratto"
symphonie no 85 « La Reine »
symphony No. 44 "Trauer"
symphony No. 60 "Il Distratto"
I think the sturm-und-drang character of his earlier symphonies is also exaggerated compared to that of his operas and oratorios.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

While Giovanni Sammartini (not to be confused with his non-symphonist brother Giuseppe) was introduced to me as being "historically important," in fact he was both an innovator and a composer of enjoyable music. Italians were innovators in many genres of instrumental music during the Baroque and Classical eras but their role in the history of the Classical symphony is often overlooked. Sammartini is I believe the most prominent Italian composer symphonies before Boccherini.

The Symphony in G Major J-C 39 is one of his middle period works composed between 1740-1758; a definite year was not available:

Giovanni Sammartini (1701-1775)
Symphony in G Major, J-C 39 (c. 1740-58)


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

.......................................


----------

